# How do I to buy Irish stock exchange shares online?



## TheJackal (4 Nov 2009)

I've looked on the Key Posts section but can't see how I go about this.

I am thinking of investing in shares for the first time and am a total novice.

What websites can I use to simply log on, buy some Irish stock exchange shares, with minimum hassel, and little or no fees?


----------



## NOAH (4 Nov 2009)

TD WATERHOUSE IE

have a look

noah


----------



## camel (5 Nov 2009)

You can't 'simply log on' anywhere and buy shares. You need to open a brokerage account which is a similar procedure to opening a bank account...proof of address/identity etc.

Me, I'm with NIB.


----------



## Rory Gillen (29 Nov 2009)

TheJackal said:


> I've looked on the Key Posts section but can't see how I go about this.
> 
> I am thinking of investing in shares for the first time and am a total novice.
> 
> What websites can I use to simply log on, buy some Irish stock exchange shares, with minimum hassel, and little or no fees?


 

You have to open a stock broking account - online is cheapest and I know ODL Securities in London tick alot of boxes for Irish-based investors and offer a flat fee of €30 in all Irish shares quoted on the London Stock Exchange not matter what size of trade done. I'm aware that TD Waterhouse are similar.

Rory Gillen


----------



## dontaskme (29 Nov 2009)

If you have an AIB online bank account there is a share buying module option but you have to fill informs etc. like for a bank account.


----------

